# Kreis ohne Füllung erstellen, aber wie?



## SonMiko (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bin Anfänger in Photoshop,
komme soweit ganz gut klar, allerdings
kriege ich es nicht hin einen Kreis, also eine Ellipse zu machen, OHNE
das dieser ausgefüllt ist.

Verwende Photoshop CS2,
das blöde ist ich kriege es nur anhand der Blending Option "Stroke" hin.

Kann mir also jemand sagen wie ich einen Kreis zeichne der einen schwarzen Rahmen hat und von innen entweder Transparent ist oder weiss?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2006)

Mit der Auswahl den Kreis ziehen, dann rechte Taste, da müssten dann Fill.. und Stroke.. stehen.
Wenn Deutsche Version, bitte unter dem Eintrag "Füllen.." schauen 
Und das benutzen (Stroke..bzw deutsches Pendant )

mfg chmee

p.s.: Mein 1000 ster Beitrag


----------



## SonMiko (11. Januar 2006)

Geht nicht
Stroke geht nur über BLENDING OPTIONS.

Gratuliere zum 1000ten...


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2006)

hmm, ich arbeite mit PS7. Da steht es unter Edit und im PopUp, wenn Rechtsklick und Auswahl [M] aktiv ist

mfg chmee


----------



## susi22 (11. Januar 2006)

Geht schon, nur muss dazu die Ebene markiert sein (strg + a)

Oder aber wenn die Ebene nun *keine* Füllung haben soll, kannst du sie unter Blending Options oder in der Layerpalette/Ebenenpalette auf Fill: 0% setzen. (hab auch das englische cs2


----------



## SonMiko (11. Januar 2006)

Man ich brauch doch nen Kreis mit Rand und ohne Füllung
Blending Options sind KEINE Lösung, es muss doch so gehen
Und Die gesamt Füllung auf 0 reduzieren bringt doch auch nichts, dann ist doch der Rand auch weg             

Also ich möchte einen Kreis machen, NUR den Rand brauch ich, KEINE Füllung, geht das nicht?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2006)

Bei elf Smilies muss man natürlich antworten ... 

Wie wäre es mit einer Auswahl und "Kontur füllen"? ... easy peasy.

Mal davon abgesehen, funktioniert susis Vorschlag natürlich auch:
Gefüllter Kreis mit dem Ellipsenwerkzeug, Ebenenstil "Kontur" und die "Fläche" der Ebene auf 0%.


----------



## SonMiko (11. Januar 2006)

Also das mit der Kontur kriege ich einfach nicht hin

Ich soll eine Visitenkarte machen...
Es muss sauber aussehen!
Ich will den Kreis dann halbieren, aber bei der Methode mit Stroke (Blending Options) entsteht immer am Schnittpunkt ein neuer Rand! Am Schnittpunkt des entstehenden Halbkreises meine ich.


----------



## Rofi (11. Januar 2006)

Hi Sonmiko,

Philip hat’s kurz und bündig gesagt:



> Wie wäre es mit einer Auswahl und "Kontur füllen"? ... easy peasy.


Ich mach’s nen Tick länger:

Um einen Kreis zu erhalten, Ellipsenauswahlwerkzeug (M) mit gedrückter Umschalt-Taste (Shift) benutzen um Deinen Kreis zu zeichnen bzw. auszuwählen. Denn noch ist es ja dann kein Kreis sondern nur eine Auswahl!

Hast Du den Auswahlkreis auf dem Schirm, gehst Du auf Bearbeiten – Kontur füllen. Hier kannst Du nun Farbe, Strichstärke usw. einstellen.

Gruß, Rofi


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2006)

Ne andere Möglichkeit:

Auswahl(Kreis) / diesen füllen / Auswahl 2px kleiner machen / löschen 

mfg chmee


----------



## susi22 (11. Januar 2006)

SonMiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will den Kreis dann halbieren, aber bei der Methode mit Stroke (Blending Options) *entsteht immer am Schnittpunkt ein neuer Rand!* Am Schnittpunkt des entstehenden Halbkreises meine ich.



Ah ok, dass hattest du nicht geschrieben. Zieh also deinen Kreis wie wir es oben schon beschrieben haben. Rastere wenn nötig die Ebene und jetzt  nimm einfach den Radiergummi und radiere das Überflüssige weg. Wenn du die Füllkraft auf 0% runter gesetzt hast, sieht man hinterher ja eh nix mehr vom Radierten.


----------

